# El Chingon..



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Got this in an Email.. Looks photoshoped.. Anybody know if its for real..I wonder what this deer would score?

The deer in the attached two pictures is from the Porterfield ranch in
Zapata county. He is nicknamed "El Chingon".
His semen is going for about $285,00.00 a vial.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I can believe it.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

El Dinero', Me no affordo', nice deero', but don't care o'.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

He's real and actually from Hidden Valley Ranch near Hondo...

http://www.hiddenvalleywhitetails.com/index.asp


----------



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

Very believable these days.


----------



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

Also, that's a "management" deer. You have to "manage a mint" to be able to afford it.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

if a 150 is 3000g what's that 255 going to cost? OUCH!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Yes Sir!*

That is just funny, I don't care who you are!!!! and I agree........



Leemo said:


> El Dinero', Me no affordo', nice deero', but don't care o'.


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Bukmstr said:


> That is just funny, I don't care who you are!!!! and I agree........


ME too!!!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

si, si, me no make money to buy



Leemo said:


> El Dinero', Me no affordo', nice deero', but don't care o'.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

chickenkiller said:


> His semen is going for about $285,00.00 a vial.


Now that is just crazy. So how much do the does cost that they are breeding with those vials??


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

The question should be. How many straws can he produce? And where can I get one or two of these money makers!!!!lol


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

chickenkiller said:


> ...........His semen is going for about $285,00.00 a vial.


There's a typo somewhere or I'm raising the BS flag. I think it's probably $2850.00 per straw. Sticker's (335" B&C) semen was only going for $4000 per straw a year ago. Heck, Tommy Duggars bought the whole deer for $600K!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

that deer is very real. Obviously, someone has taken photos of it prior to this year's opening weekend of archery season. I currently have that deer at the taxidermist.

it was an exciting hunt. I remember trying to keep the Best Buy neon light glare out of my eyes as he walked into the parking lot. There was a van in the way, but I had thrown two containers of COME 'ER DEER in on of the islands in between parking lots.

I made a tough shot at 6 feet, and the deer only ran 30 yards before getting hit by a car going through the adjacent home depot parking lot, putting it down for the count. 

All I can say is I was the happiest guy on earth. I tried to post the photos, but couldn't get them resized... guess you guys will just have to take my word for it.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

*Ha*



Kyle 1974 said:


> that deer is very real. Obviously, someone has taken photos of it prior to this year's opening weekend of archery season. I currently have that deer at the taxidermist.
> 
> it was an exciting hunt. I remember trying to keep the Best Buy neon light glare out of my eyes as he walked into the parking lot. There was a van in the way, but I had thrown two containers of COME 'ER DEER in on of the islands in between parking lots.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Kyle, Thats toooooo funny!!! Excuse me now. I have to go wipe.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

These big ol bucks sure are impressive. but I gotta admit they are not nearly as impressive as they used to be.







In the old days I'd a give my left testicle to shoot one...nowdays I'd just give one of my fingers.(of course my left testicle has lost some value too)


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Can this be?*

A friend told me that a buck can only breed 3-4 does during the rut. He spend most of his time fight off other bucks amd when he does soncho slips in and breeds the hot doe. Can this be true? It explains why there are only a few giants in the wild.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

juan said:


> A friend told me that a buck can only breed 3-4 does during the rut. He spend most of his time fight off other bucks amd when he does soncho slips in and breeds the hot doe. Can this be true? It explains why there are only a few giants in the wild.


For the most part, that is spot on. Bucks don't breed near as many does as was thought many years ago. In fact, some does have even been known to have had "twins" from 2 different bucks.


----------



## hadaclueonce (Jun 3, 2005)

4.5, I would let him grow one more year.../s


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice buck, I wonder how many scientists it took to make him.....

HIS ALIVE! HIS ALIVE!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

hadaclueonce said:


> 4.5, I would let him grow one more year.../s


Kind of what I was thinking...one maybe two good years left.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> There's a typo somewhere or I'm raising the BS flag. I think it's probably $2850.00 per straw. Sticker's (335" B&C) semen was only going for $4000 per straw a year ago. Heck, Tommy Duggars bought the whole deer for $600K!!


Each time you can pull 40 to 50 straws and I have heard breaders milking them up to 15-20 times a year. The straws also don't go bad. That is why breaders can afford the $650K per deer.

15 milkings X 40 straws = 600 straws X $2850 = $1,710,000 CASH MONEY

I think I need to get in the business!!!


----------

